# 2019 HF Meet-Greet-Ride



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

*Happy New Year everyone!​*
One of my goals in 2019 is to ride more especially with my HF friends! In 2018 a group of us enjoyed the first HF Meet-Greet-Ride at Rock Bridge Canyon in Alabama. We had a great time even though it all passed too quickly! Will be making it an annual or even semi-annual event and hope to see everyone there!!! Link to 2018 HF Meet-Greet-Ride at bottom of this page.

We can use this thread to work out plans for the 2019 M-G-R and the first couple of decisions will be where and when to meet!! 


Calling out to all these HF members: 
@SwissMiss @greentree @Celeste @Change @knightrider @gunslinger @LoriF @Oreosgirl @walkinthewalk 

https://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/2018-hf-meet-greet-ride-794105/


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Happy New Year!

I hope everyone has as much fun as last year looked! I wish I could go, but it is too far.... :/


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

α CMa;1970656285 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I hope everyone has as much fun as last year looked! I wish I could go, but it is too far.... :/



Hope to see you there!! We haven't decided on a location yet, so you might be closer than you think!!


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

AnitaAnne said:


> Hope to see you there!! We haven't decided on a location yet, so you might be closer than you think!!


Huh....
You guys aren't going back to the Rock Bridge Canyon in Alabama again?

Unless it's, like, an hour driving from my house, I doubt I can convince my parents to take me. lel


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy New Years!!!

I wouldn't be able to make that ride BUT I'd be game for trying to plan something a little East. Like in Ohio/WV/KY.

I'm over in Ohio, we have Hocking Hills, Elkins Creek....quite a few great options! @Tazzie would probably join as well if we planned it around show season


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

evilamc said:


> Happy New Years!!!
> 
> I wouldn't be able to make that ride BUT I'd be game for trying to plan something a little East. Like in Ohio/WV/KY.
> 
> I'm over in Ohio, we have Hocking Hills, Elkins Creek....quite a few great options! @Tazzie would probably join as well if we planned it around show season


We might have one in KY or TN! 

Discussed meeting and camping at @greentree place, then day trailering to Mammoth Caves 


Another option is middle Alabama near Troy, to accommodate some of the Floridians


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

@Tazzie and I have BOTH been wanting to try Mammoth Caves! Its about 5 1/2 hours from me but looks AMAZING in all the pictures I see.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

evilamc said:


> @Tazzie and I have BOTH been wanting to try Mammoth Caves! Its about 5 1/2 hours from me but looks AMAZING in all the pictures I see.


We have several riding options if we use my house as home base!! We have lots of floor space for sleeping, and a real bathroom! LOL. 

I hope you all can come down!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

greentree said:


> We have several riding options if we use my house as home base!! We have lots of floor space for sleeping, and a real bathroom! LOL.


Real bathrooms (and showers) are always a plus :biggrin:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

SwissMiss said:


> Real bathrooms (and showers) are always a plus :biggrin:


Not to even mention FREE!!

AND, if any family wants to come (Bowling Green is a SUPER boy’s town....Corvettes, race tracks, caves, etc.) we are only about 5 miles from hotels!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@greentree, not sure if I would survive hauling for 9+ hrs by myself though... But could come anyways :biggrin:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, you can meet the Roll Tides, and caravan! 😂

Would you all be interested a little clinic while you are here? Diane is awesome with gaited horses and riders! She has several that do eventing on them, and even place in dressage! It would not be expensive.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Should I start a separate thread for a New England crew to plan to get together? I propose that 2019 is the year we do it! Here are a couple of options for us to consider, since I live close to the Green Mountain Horse Association facility in South Woodstock, VT. There are two pleasure rides in the late spring that are very friendly to green horses/riders/people new to organized rides. The rides are very well run and the ride staff and volunteers are very welcoming to people who are new to the ride. GMHA has stall options there (for the day of the ride or the whole event weekend if you're doing a longer ride), and they do allow trailer camping on the grounds now, with other cabin-type rental options available. Alternatively, anyone would be welcome to park/camp/sleep inside at my house, as long as you don't mind renovations in progress :wink: I also have 4 usable stalls in my barn, they just don't open up to any turnout so your horse(s) would have to be ok with that. And if not, plenty of room to set up portable fences on grass.

So here are the two options:
1. May 25th/26th- Memorial Day Pleasure ride. Different trails Saturday and Sunday with options to access members-only trails on Friday if you show up early. 

2. June 8th/9th- Spring CTR, Endurance, and Pleasure rides. Choose your own adventure- can go for points in competitive trail (ECTRA) or endurance (AERC) or do the no-frills pleasure ride to enjoy the trails. Distance options from 10 miles to 50 miles depending on what ride option you choose.

If you wanted to come early to either, you can access a large portion of the trails used in these rides by riding out a couple of miles down dirt roads from my house. Let me know if I should start a separate thread, or feel free to PM me and we can work on planning via email if easier.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I could maybe do a New England/East Coast ride if its closer to PA or something? 6 hours is probably my limit for hauling alone.
@greentree a clinic would be SO fun! Also if I make it, I could probably bring both horses and leave one at your house when we ride? When I travel with the horses my husband prefers if I take both so he doesn't have to take care of either. Usually I can find a rider for Orianna though, I've never left one behind at camp and rode the other.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Of course! I only have 5 box stalls, but plenty of space for separate turnout, or plenty of panels to build a pen if we need to!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yellowhammer!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@egrogan IMO you can keep using this thread for your M-G-R or start a different thread, what every your preference. I think it is super exciting that the idea is spreading!! 

I would consider flying out to your M-G-R if I could find a mount, or maybe even just to camp out with y'all :tardis:
@greentree a combo M-G-R with a clinic sounds like a lot of fun!! 

Was it too bold of me to suggest your place?? Could be a lot of fun. 
@phantomhorse13 Yellowhammer, YES! But I rather hoped to get a spring M-G-R before Yellowhammer, sort of a pre-ride with friends :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> @*phantomhorse13* Yellowhammer, YES! But I rather hoped to get a spring M-G-R before Yellowhammer, sort of a pre-ride with friends :wink:



Yellowhammer is Mid- March... Shockaloe beginning of March? :biggrin:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww man.....if the 2018 HF ride would have been in the Oh/Wv/Ky area, I totally would have came along! Def cant make any of those, and or east coast rides now lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Yellowhammer is Mid- March... Shockaloe beginning of March? :biggrin:


What a good idea :smile:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I should know all my shows for later in the year by end of March, though I do typically know sooner just because I'm in the groups that host them! We'd be game for shows! How challenging is Mammoth caves? My husband would possibly join us for trail riding since he's been itching to get his boy on actual trails :lol: I have a friend who lives right near Mammoth caves as well if we needed alternate arrangement (and if @evilamc doesn't mind sharing her horses with her since none of my friend's babies are rideable LOL)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

MOST of the trails at MCNP are not billy goat paths.....There are no deep river crossings, no loose rock hill scrambles, no really narrow trails on sheer cliffs. 

That would be so cool if you came down! I also have plenty of rideable horses....


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I meant I'd be game for trails, oops! And yes! We'd need not super tiny paths since we aren't totally sure how he will be yet. He's fantastic at home, but he IS only coming 5 and never saw anything outside of an arena until we bought him. And haha! Good to know!!

These are my busy times that I know for certain (by month since I'm old school and have a legit planner)

March:
Show weekend of 17th

April:
Equine Affaire 10-14th
Show 26-28th

May:
Show 10-12

June is a flat out no go with events every single weekend

July:
Breyerfest 11-14th
Show weekend of 27th

August *MIGHT* be entirely free if we don't show the local fair (which is normally a Thursday night anyway)

September essentially a no go, though last weekend MIGHT work

October is currently in the air as our two shows that month are being combined and we don't have a solid date YET.

Sorry for the spam, but I really, really want to go :rofl:


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'd be interested in Mammoth Caves if I'd be welcome... I was there about 2 years ago and it was beautiful. It's a little drive but I would do it depending on the date.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

UGH!!! I live in MD, and all of those places are like 5+hrs from me. :sad: Sigh!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

will follow this thread, depends on when and where....sounds fun.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, awesome lb!! We would love to have you come down!!
@PoptartShop you can come down and meet @evilamc and split up the trip!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

We might have good size group; would be fabulous!! 
@greentree how many can you realistically host? We could rent a porta-potty (or two) and maybe even a shower. Will need to contribute to the electric bill too! 

I have panels for my two horses, but would be helpful to have a wall to attach them to. Could we put panels along one side of the arena? That would give them cover...


I would be driving 5+ hours to BG, but will be so worth it. 


Not sure if arrangements could be made by March, plus Yellowhammer is March 15-16. 

What about in April? Easter Weekend? 

Possible schedule Clinic early, on Wednesday or Thursday then trails Friday and Saturday, depart Sunday.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

@AnitaAnne we have 3 bathrooms in the house, plus the barn. We have PLENTY of floor space in the house for pallets, plus a queen bed and sleeper sofa. The bathroom is working in the barn, (the shower should be in by then) and there is clean floor space there, too. The refrigerator is working, so we can put all the extra food and drinks in there. 

In the barn, 4 or 5 box stalls, 9 standing stalls, room inside the barn for 2 or three panel pens(they would be on concrete, and need pads, though), or pens in the arena for cover. I also have Spirit’s barn, which is one of those free standing stalls. We could also build panels in the black barn. 

I am excited to talk to Diane about the clinic!! Everything with her is so much fun! My dressage trainer from TX had agreed to do a clinic here, but requires about a year lead time, since she is an ‘S’ judge. Diane will be way, WAY cheaper, LOL!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

greentree said:


> Oh, awesome lb!! We would love to have you come down!!
> @PoptartShop you can come down and meet @evilamc and split up the trip!!


That's not a bad idea!!:think::think::think:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

PoptartShop said:


> UGH!!! I live in MD, and all of those places are like 5+hrs from me. :sad: Sigh!


Lol, @greentree's place is 7+ hrs from me :shock: But all on the Natchez Trace (my favorite road for hauling :biggrin


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

greentree said:


> @AnitaAnne we have 3 bathrooms in the house, plus the barn. We have PLENTY of floor space in the house for pallets, plus a queen bed and sleeper sofa. The bathroom is working in the barn, (the shower should be in by then) and there is clean floor space there, too. The refrigerator is working, so we can put all the extra food and drinks in there.
> 
> In the barn, 4 or 5 box stalls, 9 standing stalls, room inside the barn for 2 or three panel pens(they would be on concrete, and need pads, though), or pens in the arena for cover. I also have Spirit’s barn, which is one of those free standing stalls. We could also build panels in the black barn.
> 
> I am excited to talk to Diane about the clinic!! Everything with her is so much fun! My dressage trainer from TX had agreed to do a clinic here, but requires about a year lead time, since she is an ‘S’ judge. Diane will be way, WAY cheaper, LOL!


Hmm...Sounds perfect! Real flushing toilets? Showers? I might never leave :rofl: 


How many would be able to do a clinic mid week? I feel like it would be more helpful prior to trail riding. We would have to all take off a bit of work time so why I suggested Easter weekend. 
But others may not want to be away from home at that time. 


I need a couple of months lead time to request off of work, but that is my off weekend


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I previously suggested Princess Place Preserve on the east coast of FL and a beach ride! If anyone is interested, send me a pm. I know knightrider and Lori F will come. But it has to be before spring break. 

The only problem is you have to bring water for your horses. The water smells like sulfur at princess place. The beach has city water but it is chlorinated. If your horses are picky, plan to bring water.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm planning on making Yellowhammer, and I'll definitely show up for whichever weekend is selected at @greentree's! Mammoth Caves AND a clinic? I'd take vacation for that!
@SwissMiss - I'm still considering Shockaloe, as well. Don't count me out just yet.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

And I think it'd be really cool to see plans/arrangements for other M-G-R groups right here! There may be some locations and dates making it possible for some people to make it to more than one. 

While Yellowhammer may not be an official M-G-R, there will be at least 3 HFers there!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anybody ever ridden at Cedars of Lebanon in Lebanon, TN? @Change , this may be a better meet-up for us than Percy Warner....the actual State Park has a 12 mile loop, but the website says there are fire roads in the 9000 acre State Forest that borders it! It is flat, and wooded. A little wet, and a little rocky, but the soil is so thin that I don’t think it can get Boggy!!

We hiked there yesterday, and crossed the horse trail several times. Looked like a great place to ride!

ETA: Google says it is 2 hr 14 min from you.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like fun! Does it have a camping area or is it day rides only?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Change said:


> Sounds like fun! Does it have a camping area or is it day rides only?


I was looking on my phone on the way home, and I could not figure that out....I will call the riding stables. They have a rental string. Surely if there are “many miles of trail” as the site says, someone has capitalized on them!! The walking trail went by a really NICE fenced in area that looked like a riding arena🤠 to ME, LOL, but there were no visible horses.....🤷🏻*♀


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I finally got someone to answer a phone, then I got hold of the man who leases the stables, and he says they have never done that, (had outside horses board) but he will check with the owner, and call me back. He said there is some other stable a couple of miles down the road, but that would not be ideal, unless they had access to the trails.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't necessarily need to board (i.e., a stall) - just a parking spot where I could run a highline or string wire. He's done well just tied to the trailer overnight, too - although I sleep better without him banging the hay net against the trailer all night long! ;-)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I never got a call back(shock 👺🤥) but I will call him back in a while. I need @AnitaAnne to go down there and make the man think the entire garden club is coming, like she did at Rock Bridge!!😂😂🤣


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Cedars of Lebanon is my hometown but I have never ridden there. I could only make these trips if they were my spring break. (3/14-3/16)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> I previously suggested Princess Place Preserve on the east coast of FL and a beach ride! If anyone is interested, send me a pm. I know knightrider and Lori F will come. But it has to be before spring break.
> 
> The only problem is you have to bring water for your horses. The water smells like sulfur at princess place. The beach has city water but it is chlorinated. If your horses are picky, plan to bring water.


What are the dates? I would love to come ride with y'all, but don't know how far it is. My PM box is usually FULL so I would have to go in and empty some stuff out. 

But could you post more info on here? Thank you!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

greentree said:


> Well I never got a call back(shock 👺🤥) but I will call him back in a while. I need @AnitaAnne to go down there and make the man think the entire garden club is coming, like she did at Rock Bridge!!😂😂🤣


Well, the whole Garden Club was coming, but you know I believe there was a sale at Nieman Marcus or some such so not everyone could make it... :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> Cedars of Lebanon is my hometown but I have never ridden there. I could only make these trips if they were my spring break. (3/14-3/16)


That is the weekend of the YellowHammer! We would love to meet up with you there! 

Some of us will be doing the 10 mile into ride, some the 25/30 LD and maybe the 50 too! 

Last year @Change and @phantomhorse13 came along with Lani (and me and Chivas of course!) 

This year we are hoping to add @Celeste and @SwissMiss and @greentree (and H) so going to be a good group!! 

I might try to get some spots together, if I know in advance who is coming and when. I plan to go up a day early this time, to get a good spot


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

AnitaAnne,
I just saw on Facebook they have rescheduled Yellowhammer. I am not available for all of my spring break. I am available from 3/14 to 3/17.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The Yellowhammer has been rescheduled to May 16, 17, and 18.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, the Yellowhammer has been rescheduled for May, which actually works out better with my schedule. Don't know how it will affect everyone else though. 

I still would like to get together at @greentree place, as it is really nice there. The cost would be great too :wink: 

What about the northern members? @Tazzie (and her DH) and @evilamc Shall we try for March or April? With the understanding that it is still cold (for us southerners) in March in Kentucky :chicken2:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> AnitaAnne,
> I just saw on Facebook they have rescheduled Yellowhammer. I am not available for all of my spring break. I am available from 3/14 to 3/17.


Is there any other times you can come? Would love to have you join us! 


Eventually would love to have these all over the country with many of our members! Like one a month or something


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

​


AnitaAnne said:


> What are the dates? I would love to come ride with y'all, but don't know how far it is. My PM box is usually FULL so I would have to go in and empty some stuff out.
> 
> But could you post more info on here? Thank you!


Princess Place is open all year. The beach riding is from Nov. 1st through spring break. They say it like that because spring break has a slightly different starting date each year. There is also a beach area to ride year round just south of Jacksonville. Closed to riding on the weekends during the summer though. 

Princess Place Preserve is located a little bit south of St. Augustine FL on the east coast. There are five equestrian campground sites that are quite large. You can have up to two rigs on each and up to 4 or 5 tents on each. Each site has only one corral but you can set up your own as well.

Summer is not really the best time to ride down here as it's quite humid and buggy. Winter can still be a little chilly but doable and the fall and spring are the best times in my opinion, fall being my favorite as there are more sunny days. This year the weather has been more rainy than usual and a little warmer than usual as well. We still have had quite a few gorgeous days for riding.

It would be great to have a group meet up down here in the fall or winter. If you guys come up with a place that is five to six hours or less driving for me and I can get off I would definitely come.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I am only 2.5 hours from Bowling Green. So as long as I can get off work (Which is unfortunately a PITA, I'm a hairdresser and get one weekend off a month) I WILL be there. The only set plans I have for spring are in May, I will be going to the National Drive. But other than that I am free. 

My off weekends for each month are these, but if it falls on another I can try and switch someone. 

March 2nd/3rd
March 30th/31st
April 27th/28th

I am also happy to camp outside if space becomes an issue.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Foxesdontwearbowties said:


> I am only 2.5 hours from Bowling Green. So as long as I can get off work (Which is unfortunately a PITA, I'm a hairdresser and get one weekend off a month) I WILL be there. The only set plans I have for spring are in May, I will be going to the National Drive. But other than that I am free.
> 
> My off weekends for each month are these, but if it falls on another I can try and switch someone.
> 
> ...


YAY! Welcome! I still favor the week leading up to Easter, which would be one month before the Yellowhammer. 

It is really hard for me to get weekends off, I'm a RN...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

St. Augustine FL is almost 500 miles from me, and too long for me to travel but I hope others in the area will come.

Or I could fly down if there was a mount available! Riding on the beach is on my bucket list...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> St. Augustine FL is almost 500 miles from me, and too long for me to travel but I hope others in the area will come.
> 
> Or I could fly down if there was a mount available! Riding on the beach is on my bucket list...


If you ever decide to come down horseless, there are plety here for you to ride.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

St Augustine is lovely, but I'm even farther north than *AnitaAnne.* Are they two spare horses?

I'm good for whenever we schedule the trip to @greentree's place. Even if I have to take vacation time.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello there! Sorry I'm late to the party!
I'm a KY resident and I'm DOWN to party with some HF friends


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

xJumperx said:


> Hello there! Sorry I'm late to the party!
> I'm a KY resident and I'm DOWN to party with some HF friends


YAY! We are trying to pick a date, do you have a preference?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Yes, the Yellowhammer has been rescheduled for May, which actually works out better with my schedule. Don't know how it will affect everyone else though.
> 
> I still would like to get together at @greentree place, as it is really nice there. The cost would be great too :wink:
> 
> What about the northern members? @Tazzie (and her DH) and @evilamc Shall we try for March or April? With the understanding that it is still cold (for us southerners) in March in Kentucky :chicken2:


I'd posted earlier, but these were our busy times (adjusted now that some are updated). I don't really have a whole bunch of time earlier in the season. Our availability always drastically opens in October :lol: if I'm the odd one out though, you all will just have to pick a date that works best for the majority and we'll try to go if we can. I also prefer later since our expensive shows are in April/May, so a lot of funds will be going there.



Tazzie said:


> These are my busy times that I know for certain (by month since I'm old school and have a legit planner)
> 
> March:
> Show weekend of 17th
> ...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Change said:


> St Augustine is lovely, but I'm even farther north than *AnitaAnne.* Are they two spare horses?


I only have one extra as my filly is still too young but there is always @knightrider and @4horses ? There might be a couple of more extras between us.

And I only have a two horse trailer to haul them anywhere.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@4horses and I can each bring one extra horse. That's 3 extra horses between the 3 of us. February or March is good. I think after "spring break" we cannot ride on the beach, so we go in the winter. Florida in winter is a crapshoot. It could be 80 or it could be 40 (not likely to be either one, but COULD be).


----------

